# 2015 Convention Schedule in Rue Morgue



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

If anyone's interested, Rue Morgue Magazine (this month, issue #152) has a list of a bunch of horror/halloween Conventions going on this year. It's convenient for those wanting to plan out a trip in advance!


----------

